# First time seeing this...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Went to this house for a list of things... Hard city water, new dishwasher, airrators, sump pump... Discovered both stools flushed like crap. Angering did nothing, vent was clear... Pulled/replaced them today. Never seen buildup this bad. Late '80's early '90's build. Mansfield stools. I'd have to compare the buildup to a packed urinal line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like decades of if its yellow let it mellow....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Normally I'd think that too, but a very clean house, two girls one guy. The city water in that town is about as bad as mine. Softeners, whole house filters and even sometimes iron curtains are common in most homes... It was a real battle getting the kitchen faucet working without soaking it in iron out overnight.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

It's pretty common here. A gallon of calcisolve usually takes care of it but when it's too bad the toilet just needs replaced. I've had some that the actual trap of the toilet was so bad I couldn't get an auger through. I never tried angering one but I've had a few anger me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL! I called it every name in the book too and it just sat there!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Not seeing much in the buildings I run now, but when I worked for Dad, and when I had my own biz, this was quite common, high calcium/magnesium content. My weapon of choice for descaling was Chloroben PT, not sure if it's still made or not.


----------

